# amplificador 50+50 (stk4191)



## bruno_nqn (Mar 10, 2008)

hola gente del foro... estoy por terminar mi primer amplificador pero tengo unas par de dudas a las q no les he encontrado respuesta en el foro (o busque mal.. jeje  ).
alguien sabe de q tipo de madera me conviene hacer la caja para los parlantes?
si es de 50+50 me convendria ponerle parlantes de por lo menos 20W mas, no?
Desde ya muchisimas gracias!


----------



## JV (Mar 10, 2008)

Por lo de la madera mira esto:

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/archive/index.php/t-452.html



Saludos..


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 11, 2008)

Sos un groso JV! muchísimas gracias!


----------



## josesoto (Mar 11, 2008)

Puedes usar parlantes de 12  pulgadas de 100 w
yo  le puse de 15 pulgadas y esta muy bueno  pero en realidad 
 de 15 puldas  es de mas capacidad  mejor quedate con 12 pulgadas 
es muy bueno  opara un salon pequeño o un cine en casa


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 12, 2008)

Gracias jose! te debo una!


----------

